

Spotify removes silent album that earned indie band $20,000 - theycallmemorty
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/7/5690590/spotify-removes-silent-album-that-earned-indie-band-20000

======
josefresco
Is encouraging people to listen to your music "while sleeping" on Spotify the
equivalent to a blogger asking their audience to click on their AdSense ads?

In this case, it seems the "silence" is the issue and not the fact that the
band asked it's fans to steam while sleeping (although I could be wrong). If
so, I wonder what the threshold is ... what if the _song_ included minimal
sound?

~~~
fuzionmonkey
Renditions of John Cage's 4'33" [1] are on Spotify. It is definitely the
encouragement of abuse by fans that Spotify had problems with.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4%E2%80%B233%E2%80%B3](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4%E2%80%B233%E2%80%B3)

